# Can a "Newbie from N.Y." Make "Pulled Pork"



## bluezman (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello from the Catskills mountains of New York. My name's Charlie and I'm addicted to BBQ. I don't have the equipment to smoke even a single weener right now, so I've deceided to build something. 

I just dropped in to say hello, and that I'll be around trying to gleen a little info from you. I'm willing to share any knowledge I already have: welding , fabrication, machineing, etc. 
Bluezman


----------



## jts70 (Jul 5, 2007)

Blue,

Glad to have ya! Do you have the plans for your cooker yet? MAny poeple here have built there own, and I know they would be happy to give some pointers. Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 5, 2007)

welcometo smf. lots of ideas here & lots of great results.you'll have to post progress pics for us.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  There are many friendly folks here with good information. Please feel free to join in, share your adventures, ask questions, or whatever fills your needs.


----------



## desert smokin (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard. There are plenty of people of people here to help you with your project. Look forward to hearing how it progressses.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.. Northerners can make good Q. Looking forward to hearing about the smoker project.


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 5, 2007)

welcome to SMF. check out the different sections pertaining to specific smokers, depending on what you want to build; eg, wood burner, charcoal, electric, LP gas, or a combo of some of these. i built mine out of a 55-gallon drum. welded a side-firebox to it i bought from Lowes. it is in my sig. i am building another one now. i used another drum, and made a firebox from an air tank off an old compressor.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Bluezman!!! I'd say w/ the info here at SMF a newbie can do anything.


----------



## ammjr (Jul 6, 2007)

Absolutely!  There's a wealth of great people on this board and they share what they can.  Since I've been here only a short time I'll just say welcome and that I've found solutions to the problems I was having right away here.  I'm up in Rochester - 
 - Anthony


----------



## bluezman (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. 

 I've already started collecting a bunch of junk...I mean high tolorence precision parts, with which to start my build. 

 I'm going to go with something easy to build and easy to use to start out with: a small upright electric unit. So, I'll be moveing over to the Electric Smoker section of SMF.

 Hope to have something to contribute soon.

                                                                   Bluezman


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 6, 2007)

Bluz, very cool avatar (welcome BTW!). It almost looks like the side view of a woman holding her arm over her head, in an artsy kinda way....then RIBS came into mind.......r i b s .........


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome to the coolest most helpful site on the net.

Any questions? Ask & you WILL get an answer or 2 or 3 or... you get the idea.


----------



## panhead (Aug 4, 2007)

hey i am in brooklyn new york and thanks to all the great helpfull folk here at smf i have done pulled pork,brisket and plenty more dishes....they all were great


----------



## panhead (Aug 4, 2007)

and by the way theres a nice texas style bbq joint in montgomery new york...haxent been there in a while bit it was owned and operated by a nice couple from texas,,,,,theres a huge smoker in the back of the resturant,and they have a great bar


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome Bluezman -

I'm a neighbor from CT. Good lck on your build. If you give us an idea about where your headed there's some fine folks here that can help you work out the finer details of your build.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Bluezman!...Welcome to the *SMF*!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...We're glad to have you aboard!!...

Sorry it took so long to welcome you to our family!...Been offline here 
due to ISP/computer problems since July 2...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Until later...


----------



## bonniesboytoy (Sep 11, 2007)

Ron50, Where on Long Giland..??


----------



## bonniesboytoy (Sep 11, 2007)

Ops,,,Forgot,,,Welcome to the forum...Plenty to learn here and your input is always welcome..


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Bluezman-there's a good number of members here that have home-build units and they can give you some ideas and pointers.  We would like to see pic's of the build and of the final unit.

Enjoy!


----------



## bluesmoke (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome great group here..


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 17, 2008)

Yo Bluez,

You want tips?  We want good Hickory!

Guys, this guy lives in GREAT Hickory territory (I used to live in upstate near Cooperstown - nice).  He has the Hickory, we have the knowledge, I think we can do a little tradin'.















Whatever you decide to make, it will be great with that wood - I use nuthin' else.

Welcome!!!  Brad in KY.


----------

